

Free software, free society: Richard Stallman at TEDxGeneva - marbu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag1AKIl_2GM

======
marbu
This talk is very unlike any RMS talk you may have seen, because RMS needed to
meet TED limit and get it under 15 minutes. Moreover it seems that he has
really tried to make it easier to understand even for non hackers.

------
bobbo_
"Another obstacle is that lots of schools teach non-free software, which is
basically like teaching the kids to smoke tobacco".

I'm all for free software but RMS really does come out with some ridiculous
statements.

